# New here



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone, I am newly retired, have been travelling to Mexico & CA for many years. Stayed about 5 months in Maz this last year. I am getting to like Tepic area and wondering if anyone has any comments or advice concerning the area, Thanks, RBL


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We lived in Chapala from 2001 to 2014 and vacationed at various sites on the Pacific Coast occasionally in the winter. As such, we have passed through Tepic, but never stopped there. What do you find that attracts you to Tepic?


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

It is close to many things, excellent transportation hub, slightly off the expat radar & climate. approx 420,000 pop, many restaurants & amenities. My kid likes to surf at San Blas, I am not sure if I want to retire on coast. Also like Guad. , thanks for asking. RBL


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> We lived in Chapala from 2001 to 2014 and vacationed at various sites on the Pacific Coast occasionally in the winter. As such, we have passed through Tepic, but never stopped there. What do you find that attracts you to Tepic?


My wife got food poisioning from a palapa restaurant on the beach in Punta de Mita a few years ago and she needed to be in bed for a couple of days and I drove as far as Tepic. I was on my own checking the place out and did find it a very charming working class city and economical compared to San Luis Potosí with many good looking ladies everywhere in the downtown center. They had Fox Trott dancing in the main square one night and you could go to an office close by and get a folding chair to use for free.

We drove the "libre" by mistake on the way there and it was very interesting coming from Puerto Vallarta. It was tropical with many villages where I presume some of the plantation workers, service people and many older people lived and all along it I saw small plantations close by the highway and large plantations in the distance of cane, pineapple, mango and papaya.


----------

